# What's your favorite Gulp Bait?



## weagle (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm mostly a freshwater fisherman that gets to fish the Gulf a couple of times a year.  I know the gulp baits are very popular, but there are a zillion different ones to choose from.

What's your favorite type, size and color? Do you fish it on a jig head or carolina rig.  Also they are pretty pricey. Any advice on the best place to buy them.

Thanks for any advice you can bestow.

Weagle


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 23, 2010)

3" shrimp, new penny, and lime tiger on a bass assassin red jig head


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 24, 2010)

New Penny Shrimp as well.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 24, 2010)

X3...either under a cajun thunder or just a jighead.


----------



## weagle (Jun 24, 2010)

This is what I went with. Got me a bucket of these at Bass pro for $24.  I hope you can catch more than one fish per bait.  The ones in the small packs are around a buck each

Weagle


----------



## FishinMech (Jun 24, 2010)

New penny in the 3"


----------



## Headsortails (Jun 24, 2010)

3' New Penny Shrimp, 1/4 oz. Bass Assassin jighead, 24" 20 lb test flouro leader, equalizer float. Cast, jerk and watch the cork. So simple even I can do it.


----------



## fairweather (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's another vote for the 3" New Penny. When fishing the grass flats, put it on a jig head under a popping cork just above the grass. Give it a jerk every now and then and see what happens. I buy them in the bucket too. Great stuff.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 24, 2010)

weagle said:


> This is what I went with. Got me a bucket of these at Bass pro for $24.  I hope you can catch more than one fish per bait.  The ones in the small packs are around a buck each
> 
> Weagle



Wow! I've been out of the loop for trout fishing with grubs for 15 yrs. I remember as a kid buying a 250 count pack of grubs for 20 bucks.One gulp better last more than a few fish!


----------



## Gixxermike (Jun 24, 2010)

The Berkley Gulp Saltwater Jerk Shad is #1 in my book, (even better than the Shrimp).Redfish go APE for these things! 

Rigged with a 5/0 offset hook it is virtually weed and snag free! If your fishing in waters over 5-6Ft use a screw-in, bullet, worm weight. 

If your fishing in muddy/stained water the "Nuclear Chicken Glow" works well. 

Other good colors are "Sardine", "Rootbeer Gold", & "New Penny".


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 24, 2010)

3" new penny, and occasionaly lime tiger. Always on jig heads, very, very seldom under a bobber. Usually 1/4 ounce, but 3/8 if they're deep and the baits gotta stay right on the bottom. 1/8 ounce when we're real shallow.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, this gulp bait works well, but they don't last much longer than live bait if you're on the bite.  I lost a bunch of tails on the shad last weekend.  Shrimp were a little better.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm amazed at the almost unanimous vote for the new penny color scrimps!  Wonder what it is that makes them so much better than the other shapes and flavors/colors? 

Hope th' Gulp! folks don't see this - they'll double the price on them 3" shrimp!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 25, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Yeah, this gulp bait works well, but they don't last much longer than live bait if you're on the bite.  I lost a bunch of tails on the shad last weekend.  Shrimp were a little better.



If it still swims fine keep using it. They will still hit it.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 25, 2010)

You might want to try these. These are what the locals use more often but you never here about them. I'd never seen/heard of  a gulp in my life before you Ga. boys came down here years ago. 

http://www.bassassassin.com/c/-3"-S...lk-2-99/bass-fishing-lures/Straightgrubsbulk/


----------



## weagle (Jun 25, 2010)

bryant1 said:


> You might want to try these. These are what the locals use more often but you never here about them. I'd never seen/heard of  a gulp in my life before you Ga. boys came down here years ago.
> 
> http://www.bassassassin.com/c/-3"-S...lk-2-99/bass-fishing-lures/Straightgrubsbulk/



I showed up a couple years ago on the PC pier and was slaying the spanish with albino shad bass assassin mini flukes behind a bubble.  No one else was catching much and a bunch of the guys came to look at what i was throwing.  A year later I went back and tons of folks were throwing white flukes on bubble rigs.  


Weagle


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 25, 2010)

The  bass assassin curly tail Shad in electric chicken color is the only thing I have found that readily out fishes the gulp. For us it's normally a 3:1 margin.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 26, 2010)

I know there are several folks on JaxKayakFishing that would agree with that.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jun 27, 2010)

*Rotate 'em*



weagle said:


> This is what I went with. Got me a bucket of these at Bass pro for $24.  I hope you can catch more than one fish per bait.  The ones in the small packs are around a buck each
> 
> Weagle



Rotate them.  Fish one for a while (15 mins), then put it back into the bucket and get a fresh one.  Putting them back in the bucket refreshes the smell.  They will last for a while.  

x4 on the 3" penny.  I also purchased a mixed bucket that had some small crabs for St. Simons.  The sand sharks tore 'em up.  Few whiting as well.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 27, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> The  bass assassin curly tail Shad in electric chicken color is the only thing I have found that readily out fishes the gulp. For us it's normally a 3:1 margin.



i use those too. what i like is the VARIETY of fish they've caught for me. 
also folks, try the gulp 3inch swimming mullet in rootbeer and/or pumkinseed...specially on them new and full moons!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jun 29, 2010)

I picked up a pack at walmart discount bin no telling how long ago. I said what the heck I will try them out.  They are the 7" worm in Cherryseed.  OH my gosh the fish tore them up today.  Bass and Catfish.  My only complaint is that the worms do not take but about one fish, The worm goes flying off.  Every now and then I would get more than one fish per worm.  Any way I am on the hunt.  I see where I can beat them on the web for almost 20 bucks but does not tell you how many that you get for that.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 29, 2010)

weagle said:


> I'm mostly a freshwater fisherman that gets to fish the Gulf a couple of times a year.  I know the gulp baits are very popular, but there are a zillion different ones to choose from.
> 
> What's your favorite type, size and color? Do you fish it on a jig head or carolina rig.  Also they are pretty pricey. Any advice on the best place to buy them.
> 
> ...



The new penny shrimp is best all around.  But I like the white around Ecofina and the Chartruse Swimming mullet and Nuclear Chicken shrimpin the Aucilla and the crab around the Suwannee.

Jighead off the bottom or under Cajun thunder.

Buy a bucket of new penny and bags of the others. Dump them all in the bucket once the bags are opened.

Never leave one on a hook, it takes a grinder to get it off once it dries.


----------

